# Pinellas County Pepperfest (FL)



## dougmays (Jun 4, 2014)

So this isnt exactly a BBQ event we are trying to bring some southern BBQ with a peppery/spicy twist! There is also a salsa and hot sauce competition i wanna try my stakes in:)

Here is the menu we are looking at now...

*Plates*

- Pulled Pork Tacos (2) w/ Chipotle Coleslaw

- Sliced Chilli Crusted Brisket w/ a side

- Texas Heat Beef Ribs (2) w/ a side

- Desert Heat Pork Spare Ribs (2) w/ a side

- Pork Sausage and Hot Peppers (½ sausage link with sauteed bell and jalepeno peppers)

*Sides*

- Sriracha Collard Greens

- Wicked Baked Beans

- Chipotle Coleslaw

*Other Items*

- 3 Pepper Potato Chips

- Stuffed Jalapenos

- Buffalo Chicken Lollipops

I'll post up some pictures of the food and the event as it unfolds! If anyone is in the area come by and say hey!


----------



## dougmays (Aug 15, 2014)

Wow i just realized i never posted a report on this...sorry about that.

here are some pictures from the festival! We had a great time and are doing there I Like It Hot Festival in September.

Saturday morning getting the pit fired up an collards cooking













PF 2014 SATURDAY016.JPG



__ dougmays
__ Aug 15, 2014






@Rob63  getting our booth pretty













PF 2014 SATURDAY019.JPG



__ dougmays
__ Aug 15, 2014






Almost game time (gates opening)...sleep deprived













PF 2014 SATURDAY155.JPG



__ dougmays
__ Aug 15, 2014


















PF 2014 SATURDAY156.JPG



__ dougmays
__ Aug 15, 2014






My wonderful mom came to help out! 













PF 2014 SATURDAY664.JPG



__ dougmays
__ Aug 15, 2014






Getting ready for Sunday













PF 2014 SUNDAY063.JPG



__ dougmays
__ Aug 15, 2014






People really liked the spicy bbq! 













PF 2014 SUNDAY273.JPG



__ dougmays
__ Aug 15, 2014


----------

